

Ask HN: Can you recommend some directories to list your app? - auston

Hello! I have a side project:<p>I'd like to make it more known to freelancers - it doesn't cost anything &#38; it's embeddable on your site (most likely, your contact page)<p>What are some good places that list apps (not startups, so like killerstartups.com but for apps)?<p>One that I am already aware of, that I will be trying to get listed on: go2web20.net
======
tmcneal
I created a list two years ago when I was promoting my mobile app. Here it is
as a Google Spreadsheet:

[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AqvAQlclIWYPdExaNll...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AqvAQlclIWYPdExaNllaRzhUbXFsUm0tclV5NzFoNHc&hl=en&authkey=CLv62OsN)

~~~
gpambrozio
I'm doing the same thing for my iPhone app. Thanks for sharing this. I was
thinking about a way to share mine but only partially. I have a column for
comments, for example that I might not want to expose.

But I don't think that's what he wants... I believe this is a web app, am I
right?

~~~
tmcneal
Yeah I had a column for comments too, I just didn't paste that column into the
google spreadsheet.

------
uast23
How about these - <http://appuseful.com> <http://netwebapp.com>
<http://www.feedmyapp.com> <http://www.webdevtwopointzero.com>
<http://listio.com>

~~~
auston
Thanks! I also just found: makeuseof.com

------
timmm
1\. killerstartups.com 2\. mashable.com/bizspark 3\. Huffington Post 4\.
Springwise 5\. CrunchBase 6\. www.mo.com 7\. GotoWeb2.0. 8\. StartupMeme 9\.
SimpleSpark. 10\. VentureBeat Profiles 11\. FeedMyApp (3/31) 12\. BigStartups
13\. GreatWebApps 14\. Wwwhatsnew 15\. 101 Best Websites 16\. MakeUseOf 17\.
LaunchFeed 18\. MoMB 19\. Demo Girl 20\. WebDev 2.0 21\. DzineBlog 22\.
Sociable Blog 23\. Emily Chang 24\. Rev2 25\. Ziipa 26\. On The App 27\. Next
Web App 28\. DIY Startup News 29\. AppUseful 30\. Startup Booster 31\. Paggu
32\. Robin Speziale 33\. Submit Startup 34\. TechHotSpot 35\. YouNoodle 36\.
Lovely Pages. 37\. Generation-y Startup. 38\. TechPluto 39\. Netted 40\. The
Atlantic Technology Channel 41\. Appsumo 42\. Appvita 43\. Techattitude 44\.
Minisprout 45\. Startuplift

Fair warning though your audience is almost exclusively tech people and you
may be solicited to buy things after submitting via email.

The cool part is some genuinely interested people will probably want to
interview you or write an article about your company.

------
medwezys
I have this one in my bookmarks, probably found it here in HN :)
[http://under30ceo.com/top-7-websites-to-submit-your-
startup-...](http://under30ceo.com/top-7-websites-to-submit-your-startup-
company-to-for-free-publicity/)

------
davesmylie
Just out of curiosity . . . what is the url for your app?

(Not that hacker news is a app directory, but if you post the url, I'll be
checking it at least =)

~~~
auston
<http://mppr.me> \- I'm not ready for HN-like traffic that's why I didn't list
it originally ;)

~~~
aquark
Sounds kinda cool, but unless I'm totally missing it there isn't a demo
available of what this actually looks like on a site.

I appreciate it is free, but attempting to create one asked for my email
address at which point I'm not even sure what I'm giving it out for.

~~~
auston
just click "click for preview" when you have a valid address in the boxes.

now that you're bringing this to light, i may turn it into a live update.

thanks for the feedback!

------
davesmylie
I'm planning on submitting my side project to these directories in a week or
two (or three) hopefully. (I just have a few more bugs to iron out first =).

Any chance of a follow-up post in a week or so letting us know how you get on
- whether you're getting any traffic from them, whether it was worth the time
etc etc

~~~
auston
hey, sure. I'll post the results on <http://thisisquitepre.posterous.com>

send me an email & i'll let you know when it's out!

------
shii
Also don't forget to list your app on <http://alternativeto.net>

------
Sodaware
I've recently used <http://feedmyapp.com> and it worked pretty well. Within a
day or two my site was picked up by several directories and sites.

~~~
auston
Awesome. Submitted. Thanks!

------
revorad
Sign up here to get listed on my new store - <http://laughingcomputer.com>.
It's ok if you only have a free product.

------
peeplaja
[http://blog.traindom.com/places-where-to-submit-your-
startup...](http://blog.traindom.com/places-where-to-submit-your-startup-for-
coverage/)

------
russjhammond
What are 3 other common ways developers try to promote their app other than
these listing sites?

------
jmtame
You should see if AppSumo.com will feature your app for a day.

~~~
auston
Thanks for the suggestion!

Not sure Noah would want to do it, considering there is no way he can make
money from promoting my little widget app & it's currently free.

------
knes
try allmyapps.com they do Web app too.

~~~
auston
Good find. Thanks a ton!

